# oven drying naturals



## slingshotkid (Dec 19, 2010)

Hi does anybody oven dry naturals if you do what temperature and for how long in the oven

thanks


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

I prefer the microwave when drying quickly...but I know a couple use the oven, I believe what I've heard is 200 degrees for 2-3 hrs...


----------



## slingshotkid (Dec 19, 2010)

how long in the microwave


----------



## slingshotkid (Dec 19, 2010)

slingshotkid said:


> how long in the microwave


with bark on or off


----------



## El Topo (Jun 8, 2011)

I chose to be patient and dry my naturals for at least 2 months. 3-4 months are better...

I tried one time to dry a natural in the microwave and it burned from the inside after only one minute.
So I learned that I'm too stupid to use a microwave.









Never used the oven. I may try this...

But I'm confident of drying them naturally is the best way for me. I make sure that I cut always a few forks that I can dry. So i have always the option to start a new slingshot project.

When these are all dried I have work for at least a few weeks:





  








astgabeln hochsitzbau




__
El Topo


__
Aug 15, 2011


__
3



After felling trees in the county side in order to cut a high stand free from any branches and...


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

I think It depends on the wood and if you've just cut it or gathered from the ground. I dry in the oven for 30 minutes at 50°-60° Celsius for a couple of times, then I leave it in a drying and ventilated place for two or three weeks, sometimes more. Then I see what is like. I've never used a microvawes. Cheers, Bob


----------



## Hedgewolf (Aug 12, 2010)

I haven't tried it with a slingshot yet, but if I've been turning a piece of green (unseasoned) wood on the lathe and want to prevent it from splitting as it dries, I boil it for a while. This (apparently) drives out a lot of the sugar from the wood, allowing the fibres to re-position themselves during the drying process, rather than building up uneven pressures and causing splits









I was skeptical when I first tried it but have now used the method several times, finding that not only does it stop splitting but also dries out in double quick time afterwards.
Don't let the word 'sugar' tempt you to taste the water you boil it in though... I gurantee it will taste nasty and could easily poison you, depending on which wood you use !


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

i tried in the oven and did not like the results.. then i threw those oven baked forks in a tub of water for a few days.. they swelled back up.. cracks are no longer visable and the wood changed beautiful colours.
i am thinking about boiling them now , just to see if they can dry again without cracking..
its all very fun.. i like experimenting. ill let you know how it goes.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

slingshotkid said:


> how long in the microwave


Put the fork in a ziplock bag micro on high for 30 to 40 seconds or until bag starts to inflate, (note: don't just walk away and leave it) open bag carefully take out fork dry it, dry the inside of bag, let the fork cool completely repeat 5 or 6 times usually does it.


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Maybe I have been lucky, but all I do is micro the debarked fork for 30 seconds then allow it to cool fully, then repeat this another 3 times, and no preblems so far. My micro is 900 watts if that helps.


----------



## rubberpower (Aug 16, 2011)

It is hard to be patient but it is well worth the wait. Air dried is the best way in my opinion. Throw it in the trunk of you car, makes a great curing oven.


----------



## Slingshots rule (Apr 5, 2011)

i sometimes boil them in birne


----------



## bkcooler (Jul 23, 2011)

What does boiling in brine achieve?


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

the salt in the brine replaces or holds onto water molecules longer in the wood cells allowing for a more controlled drying. Or at least that i how i read it.


----------



## Slingshots rule (Apr 5, 2011)

thats is right bj00


----------

